# Lung ascultation



## Ediron (Dec 16, 2009)

During what part of your assessment do you check for lung sounds??


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Ediron said:


> During what part of your assessment do you check for lung sounds??



for testing purposes? when you get to your focused history and physical exam and are assessing vital signs.

- we were given a 256 step patient assessment to memorize on the first day of class, and that is when we are supposed to listen to lung sounds. obviously in reality, given the CC there may be a significantly more appropriate time to listen to lung sounds.


----------



## MadysonEMT-I (Jun 19, 2010)

It all depends on my PT and presentation. If say its a difficulty breathing it's one of the first things I check...


----------



## Naota_X (Jun 20, 2010)

i agree with both of them i was taught to check it during the focused history and physical exam for the nremt purposes


----------

